# Duyuru > Gündem >  Erdoğan'a 'Damat Ferit' benzetmesi!

## bozok

*Erdoğan'a 'Damat Ferit' benzetmesi!*


*DHA* 

DENİZ Harp Okulu Komutanlığı görevini yürütürken rütbesinde bekleme süresi dolduğu halde terfi ettirilmeyince istifasını veren emekli Tuğamiral Türker Ertürk, Balyoz Davası tutuklamalarını, İstanbul işgal altındayken gerçekleşen tutuklamalara benzetti. 

Balyoz Davası’nın. ’Dreyfus’ ve ’Rosenberg’ davaları gibi siyasi motifli davalarla birlikte dünya hukuk tarihindeki yerini aldığını kaydeden Ertürk, "163 Atatürkçü, yurtsever, amiral, general ve subayın tutuklanmasına ne demeli? Ne farkları var İngiliz işgali altındaki İstanbul’da tutuklanan vatansever subaylardan. Başbakanımız ve hükümetimiz ne yapıyor? Parmağını kıpırdatmıyor. Ne farkınız var o zaman sizin Damat Ferit ve Fransız Vichy Hükümeti’nden? Onlar hiç olmaz ise işgal altındaydılar" dedi.

Deniz Harp Okulu Komutanlığı görevini yürütürken 2010 Yüksek Askeri şura Toplantıları’nda rütbesinde 4 yıllık bekleme süresini doldurduğu halde terfi ettirilmeyince istifasını veren Emekli Tuğamiral Türker Ertürk, Trabzon’dan yayın yapan ’haber61’ isimli internet sitesine günlük siyasi gelişmelerle ilgili yazılar kaleme almaya başladı. Ertürk, bugün yayınlanan ’Dijital Terör’ başlıklı yazısında Balyoz Davası’na değindi.

*TüRKüNE’YE GüNDERME*

Görevdeki amiral ve generallerin yüzde 10’luk bölümünün tutuklandığını hatırlatan Türker Ertürk şu görüşleri savundu:

"Bu dava Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin tasfiye operasyonudur. Bu davada adı geçen tüm muvazzafları kısa süre içinde mahkum edelim ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden ayrılış işlemlerini yapalım. Yeterli olur mu? Hayır. Hatta şu anda mevcut 310 civarında olan amiral ve generallerin hepsini emekli edelim ve alttan gelecek genç subaylarla dolduralım. Bu da yeterli olur mu? Asla. İstenen onun da ötesindedir. Ne diyor sözde akademik ünvanlı beyefendi? ’TSK’yı Yeniçeri Ocağı gibi tasfiye etmeli, yerine Nizam-ı Cedit gibi yeni bir yapılanmaya gidilmeli’. Demek ki esas yapıyı değiştiremez ve dönüştüremez isen, ne kadar komutanı karalayarak, iftira atarak, uydurma kanıtlarla yargılayarak sistem dışına atarsan at, arkadan yine aynı nitelikte komutanlar gelmekte. Hele bu baş belası Harp Okulları yok mu, onları da ele geçirmek farz. Herkes biliyor ki, bu davalar hukuki değil siyasidir. Onlar bile inanmıyor bu davaların hukuki olduğuna. Bu nedenle karşı fikirleri, mantıklı savunmaları duymak bile istemiyor, sinirleniyor ve zıvanadan çıkıyorlar."

*BAşBAKAN’A DAMAT FERİT BENZETMESİ*

Balyoz Davası’nın da Dreyfus ve Rosenberg gibi siyasi motifli diğer davalarla birlikte daha şimdiden dünya hukuk tarihinde yerini aldığını öne süren emekli Tuğamiral Türker Ertürk yazısını şöyle sürdürdü:

"Bu davalar başından itibaren hukuk vahşetidir. Soruşturmanın gizliliği ilkesi ve masumiyet karinesi ayaklar altına alınmıştır. Adeta dijital bir terör yaratılmıştır. Ne demeli 163 Atatürkçü, yurtsever, amiral, general ve subayın tutuklanmasına? Ne farkı var İngiliz işgali altındaki İstanbul’da tutuklanan vatansever subaylardan? Başbakanımız ve hükümetimiz ne yapıyor? Bir hiç. Parmağını kıpırdatmıyor. Ne farkınız var o zaman sizin Damat Ferit ve Fransız Vichy Hükümeti’nden? Onlar hiç olmaz ise işgal altındaydılar, ya siz? Eğer emperyalizm tarafından gizli işgal altındaysanız, bilin ki biz de sizin yanınızda oluruz. Yeter ki açıkça söyleyin."

*’BUNUN ADI İLERİ FAşİZM’*

Yürütülen yıpratma kampanyası ve soruşturmalar sonucunda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin moral ve motivasyonunun çok kötü durumda olduğunu da kaydeden Ertürk şöyle devam etti:

"Sonu gelmeyen sahte davalar ile oyalanmakta, yıpratılmakta ve demoralize edilmektedir. Kim sorumlu? Anayasamızın 117’nci maddesi, ’Silahlı Kuvvetlerin yurt savunmasına hazırlanmasından, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi’ne karşı Bakanlar Kurulu sorumludur’ diyor. Bu kadar komutan tutuklu iken ve sizin döneminizde başarı ile gerçekleştirilen bu saldırılar altında TSK’nın ne kadar hazır olduğunu düşünüyorsunuz? Bütün muhalifleri topluyorlar. En son satılık olmayan kalemlerden sayın Soner Yalçın ve arkadaşlarının başına gelenleri biliyorsunuz. Bunun adı sanırım ileri demokrasi, doğru bir deyişle ileri faşizmdir. Faşizmle mücadele omuz omuza verilir. Aksi taktirde bu faşizm herkesi tek tek teslim alır. Sıranın size gelmesini beklemeyin. Hani söz vermişlerdi dokunulmazlığın kaldırılması için, anımsadınız mı? Emin olun zamanı gelince bu sözlerini yerine getirecekler ve siyasetçiler de dahil olmak üzere tüm muhalifleri susturacaklardır." 


16.02.2011 12:17 / *VATAN*

----------

